# Iridium Sattelstütze + Lenker, Canyon Sattelklemme, XT Schnellspanner...



## Maracuja10 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gerade wieder einige Artikel bei ebay eingestellt, vllt. ist ja etwas für euch dabei:

BBB Bar Ends / Lenkerhörchen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190496713250&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Canyon Clinger Sattelklemme: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190498185912&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Selle Italia Q-Bik Sattel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190498187237&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Iridium Sattelstütze: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190498189239&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Shimano XT Schnellspanner: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190498191612&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Iridium Lenker: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190498193090&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Schwalbe Nobby Nic: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190498194553&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

